# Increase number of iphone rings.



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

My iphone 4S only rings 4 times which is not long enough if I'm out of the room or the screen is locked. I've Googled this and tried the solution of calling *#61#. But I don't get the 9 digit call forwarding number. My messages say ...."Voice call Forwarding when unanswered Disabled". Beneath that is "Data Call Forwarding when Unanswered Disabled." Both messages start by saying "Setting Interrogation Succeeded." I've switched off Call Forwarding.
So, how do I get the 9 digit number so that I can increase the rings from 4 to something that means I don't have to break my neck to get to the phone to answer it?

Help please.


----------



## bamboozled14 (Feb 4, 2016)

I would like to know the same thing. Did you ever find out how to get that number?


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi bamboozled, I finally rang my provider who is Vodafone UK. They gave me a number to call which was **61*121*10*30#. This increased the rings from 4 to 6 - the 30 being the seconds the ringing lasts - but then they called me back and said if I dial 1210 it will deactivate Voicemail and the phone will then ring for 1 minute. You can undeactivate by dialing 1211. I don't think my rings lasted a minute but I certainly got about 10 of them. I don't know where you are but try getting in touch with your provider and see what they have to say.


----------

